# Scape Planning Widget



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted, but it's helping to keep MTS at bay. Maybe some of you advanced cases can find a use for it too?

http://flowerandmonster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=13&catid=3&Itemid=4

a screenshot


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I made that 

It is pretty nice.


----------

